# Wiring Trane XL824 Thermostat



## a034393 (Jun 27, 2015)

I am attempting to replace my current thermostat with a Trane XL824. After reviewing the wiring instructions I am having a hard time determining exactly how to wire this thing. I have replaced other thermostats and they have been pretty straight forward with the wires connecting by color code with no issues. However, this thermostat seems to have more than one option for each of the wires so I'm a bit confused. I thought about giving it a shot the way I think they should go, but don't want to take the chance of frying this thermostat since it isn't a cheap one. 

I have attached a picture of the old thermostat with its current wiring and a picture of the new thermostat's terminal connections. There are literally 15 pages of optional wiring diagrams in the manual just for a heat pump, which we unfortunately have, each covering different configurations, various air handlers, etc. I don't know the details of our system components or even what to look for so I can't begin to figure out which of the configurations I need to follow.

I'm hoping someone can help with this. Seems crazy to have to pay someone to come out and connect 6 wires. If more info is needed just let me know what to look for. Thank you!


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Leave Rh to RC jumper in place. connect red wire to RH or RC, yellow wire to Y1, orange wire to O, green to G, Black to C, and white wire to W1. 

Then read the install manual to set up the thermostat for proper operation.


----------



## a034393 (Jun 27, 2015)

Thank you so much for your help "beenthere"! I will hook it up as you suggested. Have a great day!


----------



## a034393 (Jun 27, 2015)

Hooked it all p and seemed to be working fine. Kicked off the setup and was on step 2 of 6 in the installation setup and it suddenly jumped to the user setup without letting me complete the installation setup. I tried to go back to the installation setup and it won't let me get there. I can get to the user setup, but that doesn't let me do what is needed. I do see a "service" option in the menu, but when I go there it won't let me go into service mode and the only other option is for a technician to enter their code. I can't believe my only option is to call a tech to come do this for me since I was able to install it myself initially and was in the installation setup already.

I called Trane, who was next to no help at all and they said they could send me a copy of the manual (which I had in my hand already) or they could refer me to the local HVAC tech that worked on Nexia thermostats(didn't realize only certain techs could do this).

Any thoughts would be appreciated!


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Did you follow the instructions on page 24 for getting into Installer setup.


----------



## a034393 (Jun 27, 2015)

Yes, I got the initial installation setup when I plugged it in and thought maybe if I unplugged it for a while it would start over again, which it didn't. Then I tried option #2, which was to restore factory defaults. The only things it looked like it reset were all of the user settings, not any of the installation settings even though it says it will reset both and it still didn't let me in. Finally, I followed #3 going in via the technician access. It gave me 2 options, one that required a code that would have to come from a service company and the other that looked like a simple button you would push to get to the service screens, but pushing it did nothing at all. My only option was to exit.

This is when I called Trane support and all they would do is send me the manual I already had or give me the contact info for a local service company that could work on Nexia thermostats.

So that's where I'm at. The only thing I haven't done yet is call Nexia, but I'm not sure they are going to be able to help me with the Trane thermostat. After that my last option is have someone come out and see if they can figure it out so I'm hoping to avoid that.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

I'd call Nexia.


----------



## supers05 (May 23, 2015)

Just to be sure, you used this menu? 
Home > menu > service > technician access > proceed > installation wizard

Any dealer code is supposed to be for their contact and logo info, not to lock you out. 

Cheers!


----------



## a034393 (Jun 27, 2015)

Yes and when I got to the "technician access" and pushed it nothing happened....it never took me to the next screen.

I will give Nexia a call. Maybe something is wrong with the thermostat. Hopefully they can figure this out. Thanks for the help!!!


----------



## Ebierley (Jan 19, 2013)

You need to hold the tech access for 5 seconds to get to the proceed screen.


----------

